# KDE sur Tiger



## ArkSeth (2 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous..

Je dispose d'un iBook G4 (ppc) en dual boot MacOS X Tiger / (K)Ubuntu Feisty Fawn.
Mon Aqua n'étant manifestement pas au mieux de sa forme (bugs et freezes réguliers) et les 12' de l'écran rendant peu pratique l'absence de multi-bureau, j'envisageais d'installer KDE. Je suis donc allé voir du côté de Fink (j'ai la dernière version, suivit les instructions à la lettre), et je ne trouve pas de paquet 'kde', ni 'bundle-kde'. :/
Quelqu'un saurait ce que j'ai comme solutions ?  Fink me propose bien les paquets Gnome, mais KDE me semble plus adapté à la situation...


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2007)

pour installer KDE passe par macports (ex darwinports)


----------



## elKBron (2 Septembre 2007)

j'en profite pour poser la question suivante :  ce genre de manipulation affecte l'ensemble des users d'un mac ou seulement la session sur laquelle on l'a installé ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2007)

oui car les dossiers sources pour fink ou macports s'installent &#224; la racine, il y a moyen de les d&#233;plac&#233;s mais je ne sais pas le faire

par contre ce sont des dossiers &#224; part donc il suffit de les vir&#233;s pour les supprim&#233;s ils ne polluent pas le reste du syst&#232;me


----------



## elKBron (2 Septembre 2007)

merci bieng


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2007)

les fichiers surlignés sont eux de fink et macports


----------



## ArkSeth (2 Septembre 2007)

Et, eùh... Ça marche comment, au juste ? :s


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2007)

tu parles de KDE? 

de toute fa&#231;on je te le conseil pas... pourquoi parce que si ton syst&#232;me "rame" d&#233;j&#224; si tu &#233;mules en plus un environnement &#231;a va &#234;tre encore pire. le mieux est que tu installes plut&#244;t linux sur ta machine (sur une autre partition par exemple comme cela tu d&#233;marres soit sur Tiger soit sur Linux )


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2007)

1 fois que tu as installé macports

tu ouvres une fenètre du terminal 
et tu tapes

sudo port install -d selfupdate  tu laisses faire la mise à jour puis tu lances la commande sudo port install kde et la tu laisses le terminal compiler les sources

puis pour lancer ton applis il te suffit de taper dans le treminal /usr/bin/open-x11 kde


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2007)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> 1 fois que tu as installé macports
> 
> tu ouvres une fenètre du terminal
> et tu tapes
> ...


c'est 
	
	



```
sudo port -d selfupdate
```
 (sans le install) pour updater MacPorts


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2007)

tu as raison   merci d'avoir corrigé mon erreur


----------



## ArkSeth (2 Septembre 2007)

Je sais utiliser KDE et j'ai déjà Ubuntu installé en dualboot, cf le premier post 
Mais j'ai aussi besoin de MacOS de temps à autres, d'où...

Merci pour le -d selfupdate, je n'avais pas trouvé ça.
Mais ce qui m'embête, dans l'affaire, c'est surtout ça, qui persiste:

fadreils:~ Seth$ sudo port install kde  
Error: Unable to execute port: invalid command name "destroot.violate_mtree"


----------



## FjRond (3 Septembre 2007)

ArkSeth a dit:


> Je sais utiliser KDE et j'ai déjà Ubuntu installé en dualboot, cf le premier post
> Mais j'ai aussi besoin de MacOS de temps à autres, d'où...
> 
> Merci pour le -d selfupdate, je n'avais pas trouvé ça.
> ...


Il faut ajouter *port* au path:

```
PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
export PATH
```
puis redémarrer le Terminal.


----------



## ArkSeth (3 Septembre 2007)

Le répertoire /opt/local/bin a automatiquement été ajouté au PATH du terminal (et je l'ai manuellement ajouté dans mon .bashrc pour l'xterm fournie par X11, que j'utilise plus fréquemment), et ça ne change strictement rien.


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Septembre 2007)

ArkSeth a dit:


> Salut à tous..
> 
> Je dispose d'un iBook G4 (ppc) en dual boot MacOS X Tiger / (K)Ubuntu Feisty Fawn.
> Mon Aqua n'étant manifestement pas au mieux de sa forme (bugs et freezes réguliers) et les 12' de l'écran rendant peu pratique l'absence de multi-bureau, j'envisageais d'installer KDE. Je suis donc allé voir du côté de Fink (j'ai la dernière version, suivit les instructions à la lettre), et je ne trouve pas de paquet 'kde', ni 'bundle-kde'. :/
> Quelqu'un saurait ce que j'ai comme solutions ?  Fink me propose bien les paquets Gnome, mais KDE me semble plus adapté à la situation...



sous fink, il faut (par exemple avec le GUI Fink commander) sélectionner l'accès au packages instables pour avoir bundle-KDE
http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/bundle-kde

cela dit, moi aussi j'utilise MAcPorts.


----------



## ArkSeth (4 Septembre 2007)

Ah, oui, effectivement, pas bête, voilà qui est fait.

Et du coup, après m'avoir donné pleins de choix entre pleins de différents truc (du genre de help2man, help2man-perl581, help2man-perl584 et help2man-perl586), il achève par un joli petit:

Failed: Can't resolve dependency "cctools (>= 446-1)" for package "sane-backends-1.0.17-1001" (no matching packages/versions found)

Je tente donc d'installer cctools, à tout hasard, tout semble se passer pour le mieux, jusqu'à:

Suppression de fink-buildlock-dev-tools-0-1 ...
Failed: phase compiling: dev-tools-0-1 failed

Allez, dites-le franchement: J'suis maudit ?


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Septembre 2007)

oui, je pense que tu as attiré le mauvais oeil  

deux idées

-as tu bien la toute dernière version (2.2.1) des outils developpeurs Apple ?
- avant de compiler as tu mis à jour Fink


from : http://www.finkproject.org/download/index.php?phpLang=fr


La séquence à exécuter dans Fink Commander pour mettre à jour fink à partir du source est la suivante :

Source->Selfupdate
Tools->Interact with Fink...
Assurez-vous que "Accept default response" est sélectionné et cliquez sur "Submit".
fink et d'autres paquets fondamentaux seront compilés et lancés automatiquement.
Maintenant que vous avez mis à jour fink, vous pouvez installer d'autres paquets.

Pour installer un paquet à partir des binaires, sélectionnez le paquet et utilisez Binary->Install.
Pour installer un paquet à partir du source, sélectionnez le paquet et utilisez Source->Install
Utiliser apt-get. Apt-get récupère et installe les paquets binaires, ce qui vous évite de perdre du temps à les compiler. Vous devez utiliser cette méthode ou la méthode binaire de Fink Commander (voir ci-dessus) si vous n'avez pas installé les Developer Tools.

Pour mettre à jour fink, ouvrez une fenêtre de Terminal.app et saisissez sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install fink

Quand fink sera mis à jour, vous pourrez alors installer d'autres paquets, en utilisant la même syntaxe, comme dans sudo apt-get install gimp pour installer the Gimp. Notez, toutefois, que tous les paquets Fink n'existent pas sous forme binaire.

Installer à partir du source. Pour mettre à jour fink, exécutez fink selfupdate. Choisissez l'option (1), "rsync" lorsqu'on vous demandera la méthode de mise à jour. Cela mettra automatiquement à jour le paquet fink.


----------



## Warflo (4 Septembre 2007)

De toutes façons, si ton iBook rame déjà un peu, KDE ne vas pas améliorer les choses....
Il ne vas pas "remplacer" Aqua, comme sur Linux où l'on peut choisir son desktop environment, il va se "superposer" cradement ... Et comme il est "émuler" par X11, cela va être encore pire.


----------



## ArkSeth (5 Septembre 2007)

Pour fink, revérifié une nouvelle fois, c'est tout bon.

Pour les developer tools d'apple, c'est peut-être ça, le soucis: j'ai eu la bête d'occasion, et j'ai  déjà remarqué que j'avais des trucs qui manquaient.

Et désolé si je me suis mal exprimé: le système ne rame pas particulièrement, il arrive juste presque régulièrement à certaines applications de freezer quelques instants. Par contre, ça ne change rien aux bugs des applications qui passent en z-index infini (qui se retrouvent même au dessus du dock et de la barre de menus), et au manque de place à l'écran, que le multi-bureaux de KDE ne manquera pas de résoudre


----------



## PAT15 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
Pour installer Fink il faut installer son "pathsetup". Je refais sans arrêt la même erreur: 
1)on nous demande de choisir un shell bash.
2) Ensuiteil me demande  de faire ce que je pense être une nouvelle commande "test -r /sw/bin/init.sh&&. /sw/bin/init.sh"
Ceci fait le test semble désapprouvé par fink  qui me dit" sheck your bashstartupv scripts.
Perhaps some other file as "~/.login" is resetting the PATH  after .profile is executed.
qui est .profile  ?
J'arrivais grace à avosmac NS11  à l'installer. Il me reste ensuite les réglage de base de fink que j'ai oublié. (avosmac est super)

J'ai lu avec intérêt sur macgénération l'éloge de Macport Je l'ai chargé. Quelles sont ses propriétés? Comment l'installer   et comment installer KDE parson intermédiaire ?
Le cas échéant pouvez-vous me rappeler comment ouvrir les fichiers invisibles. N'y ayant plus trafiqué depuis plusieurs années j'ai tout oublié les concernant. Y a-t-il un ouvrage simple à leur sujet ?
Merci d'avance
PAT15


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Septembre 2007)

ArkSeth a dit:


> Pour fink, revérifié une nouvelle fois, c'est tout bon.
> 
> Pour les developer tools d'apple, c'est peut-être ça, le soucis: j'ai eu la bête d'occasion, et j'ai  déjà remarqué que j'avais des trucs qui manquaient.
> 
> Et désolé si je me suis mal exprimé: le système ne rame pas particulièrement, il arrive juste presque régulièrement à certaines applications de freezer quelques instants. Par contre, ça ne change rien aux bugs des applications qui passent en z-index infini (qui se retrouvent même au dessus du dock et de la barre de menus), et au manque de place à l'écran, que le multi-bureaux de KDE ne manquera pas de résoudre



pas sûr qu'on parle de la même chose.
Pour les outils developpeurs Apple, tu vas sur le site
http://developer.apple.com/
tu t'inscrit (gratuit) et tu charges la dernière version de Xcode (2.2.1) et tu recommence à compiler avec Fink.


----------



## Warflo (7 Septembre 2007)

Tu as la possibilité d'avoir du multi-bureau avec aqua ... regardes du côté de Virtue Deskop, et bientôt avec Spaces, intégrés dans Leopard.


----------

